# 17.12 gallon fill up! Who has gotten more into their tank?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Went into low fuel alarm, drove another 30 miles. Filled it up to the filler neck. 17.07 gallons + 170 mL diesel fuel additive for a total of 17.12 gallons in the tank.
> 
> How much is the reserve capacity on these cars? I would guess 2+ gallons.
> 
> ...


I never run lower than 1/4 tank. I fried a fuel pump once back when I habitually filled up on Empty.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

JLL said:


> I never run lower than 1/4 tank. I fried a fuel pump once back when I habitually filled up on Empty.


I don’t either but I had to get to work. Keeping my job is more important than the lift pump.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I don’t either but I had to get to work. Keeping my job is more important than the lift pump.


Very confused?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Rivergoer , what do you usually manage to cram into the tank?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

17.711 US Gallons is my nail-biting record.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> 17.711 US Gallons is my nail-biting record.


How long did that take to fill up? The better part of a day?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> How long did that take to fill up? The better part of a day?


I always run it down to the low fuel warning. But I often feel like it takes me 30 minutes to refuel. Probably more like 12 or 15 minutes, in reality.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, that's still quite some time. I'm a bit more patient than my wife, but even that's pushing it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Somebody got over 18 gallons.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I was thinking it’s gotta be close to 18 gallons including the extra 2.5 gallons you can add after the pump clicks off. My 2.8 Duramax holds another 3 gallons if you go to the top of the filler neck, however my TDIs only hold about 0.5 gallons in the neck. If you like the extra range, it’s worth it to spend the extra 10 minutes topping it off IMO.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I don’t either but I had to get to work. Keeping my job is more important than the lift pump.


Not being stranded in the middle of winter is important.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Not being stranded in the middle of winter is important.


The OP never did explain what he meant by that statement. I've never been in a situation that if I didn't make it to work one day that I would lose my job.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Not being stranded in the middle of winter is important.


I live in Northern California. Our “winter” is pretty mild. It’s like fall on the east coast LOL. 



JLL said:


> The OP never did explain what he meant by that statement. I've never been in a situation that if I didn't make it to work one day that I would lose my job.


Yeah that’s called progressive discipline. Verbal warning, written warning then written disciplinary action. 

I work for local government and am non-Union in a union shop. Thanks to the Janus decision I don’t have to support the union which is a joke who has done nothing for me except undermine my rights and utterly failed at representation.

As a result of this ^^^ and a complaint I filed because the union sent me a coercive and intimidating letter demanding payment for past dues I’m a target because of my non-union status. 

I have my own attorney though because of events which have occurred which I don’t want to get into here as it’s not part of the discussion about fuel tank capacity LOL.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I live in Northern California. Our “winter” is pretty mild. It’s like fall on the east coast LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, but it sounds Ike it might be a good idea to find a different job where you fit into the company culture better. That way you wouldn't be in fear of losing your job.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

JLL said:


> No offense, but it sounds Ike it might be a good idea to find a different job where you fit into the company culture better. That way you wouldn't be in fear of losing your job.


It’s not a company. It’s local government and a sleazy public sector union. 

I actually have two jobs, both in the public sector. I’m looking for something better as my primary job but there isn’t much out there due to COVID. Not gonna quit until I can take a step up and out. My mentor always said “don’t work for lesser men” and “never take a step down”.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Definitive answer arrived at by various methods 7 years ago when those of us with the first-produced diesels were throwing it around:

Advertised tank capacity: 15.6 gal. (If your pump is calibrated perfectly and your car is perfectly level, etc. this does prove to be about how much you have in the tank when it shuts off.) 
Available capacity above "full" if you top it off all the way to the neck: 2.7 gal.
Amount in tank when fuel light comes on (assuming you're perfectly level, sender is perfectly calibrated, etc.) 2.0 gal. 
Volume you can fill if you fill the moment the fuel light comes on and top off to max: 16.3 gal.
Absolute maximum capacity when fully topped off: *18.3 gal. *

Most I've personally put in for a single fill: *18.13 gal. *


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> It’s not a company. It’s local government and a sleazy public sector union.


A bad work environment is a bad work environment any way you slice it. My wife's best friend is going through the same thing. She's too picky/afraid/whatever you want to call it, to improve her quality of life.

But I'm the kinda guy that if I'm in a miserable job situation, I'll work wherever I have to for awhile to get away from it. My happiness is important to me. There are lots of jobs here in Indiana if you not picky/afraid/or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

JLL said:


> A bad work environment is a bad work environment any way you slice it. My wife's best friend is going through the same thing. She's too picky/afraid/whatever you want to call it, to improve her quality of life.
> 
> But I'm the kinda guy that if I'm in a miserable job situation, I'll work wherever I have to for awhile to get away from it. My happiness is important to me. There are lots of jobs here in Indiana if you not picky/afraid/or whatever you want to call it.


I have another job. I can always work here full time but it’s a lateral position and lower pay. I’m looking for something better.

I’m not intimidated by the Union/Management nexus and have my own representation now. I’ll work there until I find something better, I have very good income and like my standard of living.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I have very good income and like my standard of living.


If it's worth it to you, I'm happy for you.

Personally, I've learned in the last 2 years that there's alot that's more important to me in my life than money.


----------



## hbilow (Sep 17, 2016)

I have been keeping a spreadsheet of fill ups (and MPGs) since 8/2017 (l know, too much spare time 😁).
I also have an Edge CTS monitor in the car, which displays fuel remaining as a percentage. I have never run out, and taken it as low as 2% remaining many times. My records have 10 fill ups over 18 gallons, biggest was 18.34 gallons.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Regarding Gen 1 Diesel fuel capacity...had my best 1,000 mile tank ever in October. 1,047 miles on 18.285 gallons of diesel. 






















Note: Fuel Used calculation doesn’t match actual fuel pumped. Has been this way since a few parts fell off a couple years ago.

After Low Fuel I can safely go another 80 miles at 60 mph nonstop. I’ve heard reports of going 100 miles but 80 is the farthest I’ve pushed it. 

95% highway, cruise set at 60 mph, tires aired to Max, light to no winds, just me and Scrappy the cat.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

where the pic of Scrappy ;-)


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Regarding Gen 1 Diesel fuel capacity...had my best 1,000 mile tank ever in October. 1,047 miles on 18.285 gallons of diesel.
> View attachment 290554
> View attachment 290555
> View attachment 290556
> ...


If you lower the car with springs and get the 16.8 lb enkei 16” rims and a tire that has equal or +2% of OE diameter you should beat your current record. I was getting 58+ MPGs on stock wheels and Bridgestone ecopias in a lowered car at 65 mph before I upgraded to 18”s


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

mkohan said:


> where the pic of Scrappy ;-)


Says if he had a tuna treat for every extra 10 minutes his owner spends topping off the diesel, he’d be a very fat cat.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Always good to have a co-pilot


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I've thought about buying a 5 gallon fuel tank to just fill up and let the foam settle out and use that to top off after refilling to see if I can get more in. Don't think I've ever squeeze more than 15 gallons in but I don't have the patience to stand there for 10 minutes at the pump waiting for the foam to settle.

My biggest gripe is just that I don't like having to fuel up so as long as I only have to do it once a week I'm happy. Probably should move towards a car where I can charge at home.


----------

